# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Preservación de flores y follajes químicamente y por Liofilización

## FLORLICOL

De las muchas técnicas aplicadas para la preservación floral, dos de ellas están a la vanguardia, produciéndose a través de ellas la mayor cantidad de flores que se ubican en las distintas latitudes, siendo ellas la Liofilización (Lareina de todas) y la reacción química.Menciono la Liofilización como la reina de todas las técnicas porque es aquella que manejo desde hace varios años y quien me ha traído grandes satisfacciones por los excelentes Screenshot_2021-09-08-16-50-41-477_com.whatsapp.jpgresultados, con esta técnica lo que hacemos es extraer la humedad de flores naturales de excelente producción, gran manejo de postcosecha, gran genética y especial fenotipo ;a través de la aplicación de frío y vacío en equipos ,en los cuales convertimos su humedad líquida en hielo y la extraemos en una cámara por la sublimación de este, convirtiéndose en vapor para posteriormente escarcharse en un condensador mucho más frío que la cámara en cuestión; por acción de una bomba de vacío que lo atrae a las placas condensadoras y pase de vapor a hielo sin experimentar el estado líquido.Es así como no perdemos color y las flores conservan su estructura sin requerir la utilización de solventes para la extracción de su humedad  interna. Siendo esto muy útil en recepciones de alto nivel porque los vestidos de invitados no van a mancharse, máxime si son fiestas con damas que visten prendas de diseños costosos.Otra gran ventaja es que no estamos creando colores sino entregando producto terminado con las mismas características de la variedad que introducimos en los equipos, lo que hace que trabajo de laboratorio e invernadero se preserve al producto terminado.La Liofilización puede aplicarse a todo tipo de flor previos ensayos para ajustar humedad que requerimos final, pero en todas lo que hacemos es extraer la humedad que es el caldo de cultivo delos microoorganismos que descomponen rápidamente el material vegetal, lo que conlleva a que le proporcionemos a una flor de excelente calidad una larga vida, teniendo un aspecto fresco como recién  cortada .    Temas similares: Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Artículo: Día Internacional de la Preservación de la Capa de Ozono Inmortalización de Flores Tropicales por Liofilización,duración tres años Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores. Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion

----------

